# spring creek jesse jones park



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKED today was there from 12:30-5:00 and caught one white bass and one largemouth bass.  Oh well will try again later on.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

lol......that sucks, i'll be there tommorrow morning. let ya know how it goes.


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

I was there Tuesday (3-Feb & yesterday 5-Feb) Need rain, creek level drop about six inches every 24 hours. Fish are staging in deep holes.


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

ugggh... not what I wanted to hear but still gonna try at it in an hour or two. Ill report back this afternoon


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

im headed down there tommorrow. I hope I have a report.


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

Yeah i was thinking about heading out there saturday too and trying another spot i may have just been in the wrong one who knows. Gonna be super WINDY tomorrow though so it may not be worth the hour drive.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Its always worth the drive to fish. It beats working


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

How did it go? White bass fishing up here is as bad as it can be for this time of year, we need rain to get them moving!


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

well....my report is just like "bigCountyJC's", fished from 9ish till 2, walked about 1/2 of the creek, crossed the spillway and walked some more. i saw a few caught on live baits, and 1 really nice female caught on a earthworm. left the park and fished a spot that's about 7 miles west of JJ, no luck....just some perch jerkin.


----------



## castnblast4life (Jun 12, 2007)

fished cypress creek in spring wensday caught one nice femal and got a few bites but for most part wery slow


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

Report., roadrunners, rattletraps and grubFished just west of JJ, and no fish. Went to Trinity River north of Huntsville, nothing. Went to Stubblefield, nothing, saw one 14" crappie and a bluegill, cought on minnows. I fished lures only, roadrunners, curlygrub-tails, and rattletraps. Whites didn't seem to be moving upstream today, they'll be up later. Spring Creek was really too shallow, clear though, I guess we need rain. After today, I think I'll hit L Conroe tomorrow and fish for largemouth, maybe crappie too.


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

Well I went yesterday afternoon about 1:30-4:00. When I parked there was a group of 3 or 4 guys just leaving and they reported they had been there all mornin and caught a total of 4, nuther fisherman was riding back down the trail on a bike said he was there for a couple of hours and only managed one.
I had a couple of hours to burn and ended up fishing for 2.5 hours for a grand total of 3 bites and 2 fish, both fat female whites, one at 15" and the other at 14.5" Pics to follow. Much fun on the ultralight rods!
caught on minnows on the bottom, too windy to toss artificial. 6 or 8 others out there fishing worms to artificial and didnt see any of them catch anything while I was there. 
2 boats pulled up from downstream tossing huge wakes and killed the fishing so I packed it in.


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

That bottom one is a fat hog. I am going tomorrow morning. Will have a report to follow. Hopefully with better success.=)


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice pic.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Went today and managed only one. Did not see many caught at all.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Keep trying, soon as they are really bitting, I'm going,....


----------



## beer catcher (Oct 15, 2008)

I was out there on this past Sunday with not too much success. I caught a small LMB on a grub jig with a spinner right at the bank and small sand bass on a minnow under a cork. I'm gonna try again on the 22nd. Can anybody tell me how to get to the beach side without walking through the water and how do you set up the rig when fishing with live bait? Im using an egg weight with a swivel and about 2-3 foot of line as my leader, just wondering if this is the right way.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

When you get into the park, when you get to the T intersection make a left. Follow the road until you see the two parking lots. Park on the right side. I think that trail is called "Palmetto" follow it til you see the creek. The way you rig it works just fine.


----------



## beer catcher (Oct 15, 2008)

SaltH2oAssassin said:


> When you get into the park, when you get to the T intersection make a left. Follow the road until you see the two parking lots. Park on the right side. I think that trail is called "Palmetto" follow it til you see the creek. The way you rig it works just fine.


Thanks for the info. I might be heading out there this Sunday, just depends on how hungover I am from my best friends wedding on Saturday.


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

Went today (Tuesday 10:30 - 12:30) got two nice ones using orange/white curly tails. The guys with minnows and 3-rod/reel combos had 15 or more. Fished at Sandy Beach which is always crowded with minnow/bottom fishermen.
See the trail map (attached). "Palmetto Trail" will not go to the creek. 
http://www.hcp4.net/jones/pdf/TrailMap.pdf


----------



## beer catcher (Oct 15, 2008)

Rip Some Lip said:


> Went today (Tuesday 10:30 - 12:30) got two nice ones using orange/white curly tails. The guys with minnows and 3-rod/reel combos had 15 or more. Fished at Sandy Beach which is always crowded with minnow/bottom fishermen.
> See the trail map (attached). "Palmetto Trail" will not go to the creek.
> http://www.hcp4.net/jones/pdf/TrailMap.pdf


When i went this past Sunday, it looked like the beach was on the opposite side then what it shows on the map. I was fishing from the bank where theres a pipe coming from underground throwing water into the creek, about 100 yards to my left was a bend in the creek. I also looked at the creek through the google satelite and couldn't really find the spot where I was!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Sand Bar*



beer catcher said:


> When i went this past Sunday, it looked like the beach was on the opposite side then what it shows on the map. I was fishing from the bank where theres a pipe coming from underground throwing water into the creek, about 100 yards to my left was a bend in the creek. I also looked at the creek through the google satelite and couldn't really find the spot where I was!


When the trail hits that bluff where the pipe is, take a right and walk about 220 yards. When it T's, take a left and that will take you to the sand bar.

I have only been there once, so there may be a shorted way, but that is only about 3/4 miles from the parking lot.

We are getting a good rain in Kingwood. It should help fishing.


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

Yeah i hope the rain we got today and tonight help the fishing i may have to try it out on Thursday afternoon who knows.


----------



## beer catcher (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info essay, and good luck to ya'll guys if you go out there! tight lines!


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

Ill probably be out there tomorrow afternoon for a couple of hours around lunch time with my 2 boys. Pics to follow Fri evening.


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

I dogged the rainstorms and got a solid 2 hours out there with my 2 boys from 230 to 430 today. Ended up with a handful of yellows and 2 whites.. one I posted over it largest white to date thread
Water was up about a foot from last week, and stained tea color moving very slowly. Whites are hitting minnows well and the yellows prefer worms.
Talked to a group of 3 waders and they got one, a group of guys with a wagon were leaving and got skunked using minnows, a guy tossing nightcrawlers next to me landed a few small yellows, 2 guys the other side of me tossing minnows on corks got skunked too

Ill be back out there tuesday morning, by them the rain from today and earlier this week will have had a chance to settle out and clear up.

That is the tailgate to my Chevy 2500 pickup, taped out just shy of 18"


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

Where were you fishing I went out there on thursday afternoon from 12-4 and I couldn't buy a bite. I went down to the sandy beach area first and there was no water there so i moved to the opposite end of the park and didn't catch anything at either one.



KillaHookset said:


> I dogged the rainstorms and got a solid 2 hours out there with my 2 boys from 230 to 430 today. Ended up with a handful of yellows and 2 whites.. one I posted over it largest white to date thread
> Water was up about a foot from last week, and stained tea color moving very slowly. Whites are hitting minnows well and the yellows prefer worms.
> Talked to a group of 3 waders and they got one, a group of guys with a wagon were leaving and got skunked using minnows, a guy tossing nightcrawlers next to me landed a few small yellows, 2 guys the other side of me tossing minnows on corks got skunked too
> 
> ...


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

Bigc PM sent


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Rain in the Creek*

Today in Spring, TX, upstream from the creek has received 3/4 - 1 1/2" of rain today so far...still raining. I'm guessing the creek will rise by 3-4' by tomorrow morning and muddy some. What will that do for the white bass? When would be the best day of fishing this week if we have no more rain? I have a group of boys barking at the end of the chain to go.


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

essayons75 said:


> Today in Spring, TX, upstream from the creek has received 3/4 - 1 1/2" of rain today so far...still raining. I'm guessing the creek will rise by 3-4' by tomorrow morning and muddy some. What will that do for the white bass? When would be the best day of fishing this week if we have no more rain? I have a group of boys barking at the end of the chain to go.


I was wondering the same thing i was hoping that everything would be beautiful by tuesday and they would be in there thick as thieves but tired of driving an hour hour and a half to STRIKE OUT.


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

I passed over the creek @ I-45 yesterday (Sunday 15-Feb) and it was up a bit, moving but not too swift and was muddy. I will trip to the park today (Monday afternoon) and report conditions.


----------



## Carp (May 21, 2004)

fished 45 and cypress creek from 10-1 yesterday with minnows, worms, and lures. got no bites. from there went to the creek and the hardy toll road. fised from 130 -330 no bites. still better than mowing the lawn


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

Looking forward to your report tonight. More than likely heading out there tomorrow morningish so I hope to hear good things from you.



Rip Some Lip said:


> I passed over the creek @ I-45 yesterday (Sunday 15-Feb) and it was up a bit, moving but not too swift and was muddy. I will trip to the park today (Monday afternoon) and report conditions.


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

bigcountryjc said:


> Looking forward to your report tonight. More than likely heading out there tomorrow morningish so I hope to hear good things from you.


BigC ill be out there myself tomorrow, late morning probably.
Ill report back tomorrow evening.


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

Me and essayon75 are meeting out there around tweleveish if you wan to join us you are more than welcome.


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

Went today (16-Feb), water was in good shape. All but one of the guys had 5 or more fish. One guy had 16 Whites & 2 Crappie. I got 9 Whites on both minnows & arties. Arties used was small Black/Silver Rattle trap W/spinner @ the rear & curly tails on Roadrunner lead heads. Smallest went 13", largest went 16.5".


----------



## Pikealumni93 (May 30, 2006)

Where on the creek?



Rip Some Lip said:


> Went today (16-Feb), water was in good shape. All but one of the guys had 5 or more fish. One guy had 16 Whites & 2 Crappie. I got 9 Whites on both minnows & arties. Arties used was small Black/Silver Rattle trap W/spinner @ the rear & curly tails on Roadrunner lead heads. Smallest went 13", largest went 16.5".


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

JJ Park, Sandy Beach. I went in the afternoon, crowd was thinning out after about 2:45..


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice report and pic RSL. Glad to see the rain didn't turn the creek into a raging river.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I had one that I caught on White Rock Creek that taped just under 18" too, and looked as fat as that hog you caught.


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks goodness am heading out there tomorrow and am tired of not catching any fish hope i can get some crappie that would be nice.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

bigcountryjc said:


> Me and essayon75 are meeting out there around tweleveish if you wan to join us you are more than welcome.


Killa:

BigJC and I will be on the JJ beach (back parking lot) just after noon.

I will be in a light blue long sleeve fishing shirt. Flag us down.

E75


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

essayons75 said:


> Killa:
> 
> BigJC and I will be on the JJ beach (back parking lot) just after noon.
> 
> ...


gotcha, ill be there


----------

